# Nice Hapkido vid



## Paul B (Apr 25, 2008)

This is one GM Seo's sons. I've had the pleasure of being his partner a few times and man...does he put a hurtin' on you. 

This is mainly turning leaves,four corner throw..with a few slick variations of four corner from bow and arrow. He also throws an s-lock trap and inside cutting arm bar in there for good measure..good stuff, Enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 26, 2008)

Paul B said:


> This is one GM Seo's sons. I've had the pleasure of being his partner a few times and man...does he put a hurtin' on you.
> 
> This is mainly turning leaves,four corner throw..with a few slick variations of four corner from bow and arrow. He also throws an s-lock trap and inside cutting arm bar in there for good measure..good stuff, Enjoy!


 

Yes they are


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah he does put the hurtin' on you... anyone who resists that is gonna be snap crackle pop along their arm and shoulder and just about everywhere else. 

Great stuff. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 26, 2008)

I love watching hapkido in action.  It's done very closely to the way NGA is done in a lot of instances.  Brutal stuff.  Thanks for the vid.


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 26, 2008)

Great stuff.  Thanks for the vid.


----------



## matt.m (Apr 28, 2008)

brutal.  But if it aint brutal it aint hapkido.


----------



## hapkidonet (May 5, 2008)

Good video, fun to watch. He shouldn't put out his wrist to be grabbed, though. Just let the "attacker" reach for it. The student taking the falls was a great sport, really taking one big fall after another, though a few of his back falls looked awkward, and on one of the front falls it looked like he fell with his arm pinned beneath his body (not a good idea).


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 11, 2008)

Here is a good one of GM Seo himself...


----------



## kidswarrior (May 11, 2008)

Good find. Thanks.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 11, 2008)

Chizikunbo said:


> Here is a good one of GM Seo himself...


umm... where?


----------



## thunderfoot (May 23, 2008)

Great stuff! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hapkenkido (May 24, 2008)

nice vid thanks for sharing


----------



## phatbway (Jun 30, 2008)

good stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 30, 2008)

Very good video. Excellent technique; excellent ukemi. I liked it all.


----------



## Traditionalist (Aug 14, 2008)

hapkidonet said:


> Good video, fun to watch. He shouldn't put out his wrist to be grabbed, though. Just let the "attacker" reach for it. The student taking the falls was a great sport, really taking one big fall after another, though a few of his back falls looked awkward, and on one of the front falls it looked like he fell with his arm pinned beneath his body (not a good idea).


 

I agree. Putting out the wrist for the partner kinda of takes away from it all, I think. Everything else looked right on though. Thanks for the vid.


----------

